# 2068 Acres of QDM needs Members for 2018



## Model70 (Mar 19, 2018)

Deer, Duck, Hogs 3 tracts,  total 2068 acres   720 acres in Taliaferro, 860 acres in Greene,  548 acres in Greene.  all land is privately owned.  20 acre pond, 120 yard gun range, camp house with electric hook up for campers.  
Club is private areas for deer,  pin in for turkey.   17 members total.  Club under QDM for 130 or better, over 6 years.  Looking for (4) members who show up for work days and shoot does to help achieve better Buck to Doe ratio.  Located NW Taliaferro / NE Greene County.

Membership is $2000 first year, then $1850 following years.  PM or call for additional details is interested.  I do not sell turkey only or partial memberships.

Ken 
678-427-8924


----------



## t-dog (Mar 22, 2018)

hi, is membership for member only or for family ,spouse , kids, etc... thanks


----------

